# DTG printing on blends - Yes or No?



## shannonk94 (Sep 5, 2015)

I am looking for any and all ideas for printing on cotton/poly blends. Is it possible or and worth the effort or is it not worth it when it comes down to costs and time needed for producing quality images on blends.

I have a Brother GT-381 along with two different type of pretreat to experiment with: Brother fixative and Image Armor Light and Dark.


----------



## DirectToGarmentT (Mar 21, 2012)

We never have great results on the blends. Color always looks dull. (Using the Brother gt361)


----------



## ColDesiMark (Sep 28, 2015)

You can do blends just fine... just don't know about with the GT 381. The M2 and P30i inks do really well on lights and I know you can use a poly pretreat with different inks and get decent results as well.


----------

